# SKV89's LED Strips and bulbs test results



## SKV89 (Dec 7, 2020)

I tested most of these a year or two ago.
My purpose for testing these was to find the best lights for use in my home. I like warm lights with negative DUV (below the BBL or rosy tint) with very little blue light to minimize suppression of melatonin. My favorite so far is the Auxma 2400K led strips with the SMD2835 due to their perfect warm cozy rosy tint and very low blue light content. Overall, I’ve been very surprised how high the light quality is in almost all of these Aliexpress/Alibaba lights I’ve tried. Compared to the dozen or so different led strips I bought from Amazon 5-6 years ago that tested 60-70CRI with positive DUV (green tint), these are in a whole nother league. I just wish high powered LED for flashlights will match these in light quality in the near future.

Sidawang 3528 240 led/m DC24V 2300K
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32585941596.html
CCT: 2387K
DUV: -0.0028
CRI (Ra): 96.4
R9: 96.4
Rf: 94
Rg: 102
Blue Peak: 0.23

Sidawang 2835 120 led/m DC12V 2700K
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32686276834.html
CCT: 2762K
DUV: -0.0064
CRI (Ra): 93.9
R9: 96.6
Rf: 89
Rg: 99
Blue Peak: 0.50

Sidawang 2835 120 led/m DC12V 3000K
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32686276834.html
CCT: 3000K
DUV: -0.0081
CRI (Ra): 92.3
R9: 89.7
Rf: 88
Rg: 99
Blue peak: 0.66

Sidawang 5050 60 led/m DC12V Warm White
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32585693992.html
CCT: 2976K
DUV: -0.0030
CRI (Ra): 98.1
R9: 97.5
Rf: 94
Rg: 103
Blue peak: 0.46

Sidawang 3528 240 led/m DC12V Warm White
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32685202710.html
CCT: 2960K
DUV: -0.0028
CRI (Ra): 97.6
R9: 97.1
Rf: 93
Rg: 101
Blue peak: 0.46

Gree Lamps and Components 2835 108 led/m DC24V 2500K 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32858633850.html
CCT: 2883K
DUV: -0.0227
CRI (Ra): 76.0
R9: -3.3
Rf: 69
Rg: 99
Blue Peak: 0.97

Gree Lamps and Components 2835 108 led/m DC24V 2000K 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32858633850.html
CCT: 2135K
DUV: -0.0045
CRI (Ra): 92.8
R9: 66
Rf: 89
Rg: 104
Blue Peak: 0.21

Lumilum 2835 DC24V 2700K
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CKHGNMX/?tag=cpf0b6-20
CCT: 2709K
DUV: -0.0035
CRI (Ra): 93.4
R9: 52.3
Rf: 90
Rg: 101
Blue peak: 0.41

Lumilum 2835 DC24V 2700K
https://www.lumilum.com/products/24v-ip20-series-led-strip-light
CCT: 2818K
DUV: -0.0016
CRI (Ra): 94.5
R9: 80.3
Rf: 90
Rg: 102
Blue Peak: 0.47

Lumilum 2835 DC24V 2200K
https://www.lumilum.com/products/24v-ip20-series-led-strip-light
CCT: 2177K
DUV: -0.0001
CRI (Ra): 92.3
R9: 47.2
Rf: 89
Rg: 98
Blue Peak: 0.17

Waveform lighting Full Spectrum DC12V 2700K
https://store.waveformlighting.com/collections/led-strips/products/ultra...
CCT: 2693K
DUV: -0.0013
CRI (Ra): 96.3
R9: 97.7
Rf: 93
Rg: 101
Blue Peak: 0.32

Waveform lighting 2400K filament light bulb
https://store.waveformlighting.com/collections/a19-bulbs/products/lux24-...
CCT: 2342K
DUV: -0.0032
CRI (Ra): 96.0
R9: 81.9
Rf: 93
Rg: 102
Blue Peak: 0.23

GE Reveal 2700K A15 PC 31892
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07874J412/?tag=cpf0b6-20
CCT: 2835K
DUV: -0.0033
CRI (Ra): 95.0
R9: 68.0
Rf: 91
Rg: 100
Blue Peak: 0.39

Auxma 2400K 5050 DC 12V 60LED/m 14.4W/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32879942414.html
CCT: 2329K
DUV: -0.0015
CRI (Ra): 95.7
R9: 94.5
Rf: 95
Rg: 103
Blue Peak: 0.18

Auxma 2700K 2835 DC 12V 120LED/m 9.6w/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32996827567.html
CCT: 2720K
DUV: -0.0022
CRI (Ra): 96.3
R9: 97.1
Rf: 95
Rg: 103
Blue Peak: 0.33

Auxma 2700K 5050 DC 12V 60LED/m 14.4w/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32879942414.html
CCT: 2749K
DUV: -0.0006
CRI (Ra): 97.5
R9: 94.4
Rf: 95
Rg: 103
Blue Peak: 0.31

Auxma 2700K 2835 DC 24V 240LED/m 19.2w/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32879942414.html
CCT: 2704K
DUV: -0.0026
CRI (Ra): 96.1
R9: 92.3
Rf: 95
Rg: 103
Blue Peak: 0.30

Auxma 2400K 2835 DC 24V 120LED/m 28.8w/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948777264.html
CCT: 2398K
DUV: -0.0060
CRI (Ra): 95.0
R9: 96.2
Rf: 91
Rg: 108
Blue Peak: 0.26

Auxma 2400K 2835 DC 12V 120LED/m 28.8w/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948777264.html
CCT: 2415K
DUV: -0.0050
CRI (Ra): 94.9
R9: 96.8
Rf: 92
Rg: 108
Blue Peak: 0.25

Auxma 2400K 2835 DC 12V 120LED/m 9.6w/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32996827567.html
CCT: 2415K
DUV: -0.0051
CRI (Ra): 95.0
R9: 89.3
Rf: 93
Rg: 105
Blue Peak: 0.25

Auxma 2700K 3528 DC 24V 240LED/m 19.2w/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33002771589.html
CCT: 2682K
DUV: -0.0010
CRI (Ra): 93.0
R9: 61.9
Rf: 89
Rg: 96
Blue Peak: 0.37

Auxma 2400K 3528 DC 24V 240LED/m 19.2w/m
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33002771589.html
CCT: 2499K
DUV: -0.0010
CRI (Ra): 92.6
R9: 92.6
Rf: 89
Rg: 97
Blue Peak: 0.27

Wired4Signs Protea Strip Series 2400K High CRI 1210 DC 12V 120LED/m 9.6w/m
https://www.wired4signsusa.com/collections/high-cri-flex-strip/products/...
CCT: 2410K
DUV: -0.0037
CRI (Ra): 93.7
R9: 66.5
Rf: 90
Rg: 102
Blue Peak: 0.29

Wired4Signs Gold Series 2200K Nichia LED-FL-112-4/N3-922 DC 24V 112LED/M 14.4w/m
https://www.wired4signsusa.com/products/premium-white-light-led-strips-g...
CCT: 2225K
DUV: -0.0017
CRI (Ra): 93.9
R9: 78.5
Rf: 92
Rg: 104
Blue Peak: 0.20

Wired4Signs Platinum Series 2700K Osram LED-FL-224-9/L3-927 DC 24V 224LED/M 9.6w/m
https://www.wired4signsusa.com/products/premium-white-light-led-strips-p...
CCT: 2766K
DUV: -0.0019
CRI (Ra): 93.8
R9: 67.1
Rf: 89
Rg: 97
Blue Peak: 0.43

Wired4Signs Platinum Series 2200K Osram LED-FL-224-9/L3-922 DC 24V 224LED/M 9.6w/m
https://www.wired4signsusa.com/products/premium-white-light-led-strips-p...
CCT: 2186K
DUV: -0.0024
CRI (Ra): 93.5
R9: 65.7
Rf: 91
Rg: 101
Blue Peak: 0.19

Wired4Signs Gold Series 2700K Nichia LED-FL-112-4/N3-927 DC 24V 112LED/M 14.4w/m
https://www.wired4signsusa.com/products/premium-white-light-led-strips-g...
CCT: 2714K
DUV: -0.0017
CRI (Ra): 92.9
R9: 61.9
Rf: 91
Rg: 100
Blue Peak: 0.39

Shenzhen Weersom Optoelectronic Co., Ltd. FOB-24V-D504-WW 3000K Ra>80CRI 504LED/m
E-mail: [email protected]
CCT: 3110K
DUV: -0.0054
CRI (Ra): 84.8
R9: 15.2
R12: 78.0
Rf: 83
Rg: 98
Blue Peak: 0.63

Gree Lamps and Components 5V TV Tira USB LED Strip 3000K 90CRI
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32952646209.html
CCT: 2697K 
DUV: 0.0006 
CRI (Ra): 83.6 
R9: 14.0
R12: 82.3 
Rf: 83 
Rg: 93

Marswalled 5630 DC12V 60LED/m 95CRI 2800K-3200K
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32864940172.html
CCT: 3161K 
DUV: -0.0057 
CRI (Ra): 96.4 
R9: 97.1
R12: 89.2
Rf: 95
Rg: 104

Marswalled E27 LED Corn Light Bulb, CRI Ra 95 Warm White
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PNVTPCR/?tag=cpf0b6-20
CCT: 3245K
CRI (Ra): 96.7
DUV: -0.0021
R9: 85.8
Rf: 92
Rg: 100
Blue Peak: 0.59

Ascher Vintage LED Edison Bulbs 60 Watt Equivalent, Eye Protection Led Bulb with 95+ CRI, Non-Dimmable, Warm White 2200K
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JVK5NSL/?tag=cpf0b6-20
CCT: 2241K
DUV: 0.0028
CRI (Ra): 97.2
R9: 83.8
Rf: 94
Rg: 98
Blue Peak: 0.15

Ledmundo G9 580lumens 91CRI 3000K
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RDDC5CD/?tag=cpf0b6-20
CCT: 2806K
DUV: -0.0028
CRI (Ra): 91.9
R9: 44.7
Rg: 100
Rf: 88

Emery Allen G9 EA-G9-4.5W-001-3090-D Dimmable 450 lumens 2700K
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076BZ89RH/?tag=cpf0b6-20
CCT: 2600k
DUV: -0.0011
CRI (Ra): 92.5
R9: 59.5
Rg: 98
Rf: 89

Thanks to member Sac02 from another forum for organizing my data into a user-friendly spreadsheet in this link


----------



## SKV89 (Mar 16, 2021)

I ordered a new batch of Auxmer (formerly Auxma) LED strips to test. My all time favorite was their 2400k. Seems the quality haven't changed after two or more years. They recently released the 2200k, which is also amazing. The 2000k is like candle light and perfect for the bedroom as it produces negligible amount of blue light, which means it is the best for sleep.


Auxmer 120LEDs/m LED Strip, CRI95 DC12V/24V, 28.8W/m 2000K2007K-0.0009 DUV95.3 CRIBlue light relative amplitude 0.0794.5 R994.1 R1292 Rf106 Rghttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948777264.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.54fe4c4dn4hG5YAuxmer 120LEDs/m LED Strip, CRI95 DC12V/24V, 28.8W/m 2200K2109K-0.0024 DUV94.5 CRIBlue light relative amplitude 0.1290.3 R981.9 R1293 Rf104 Rghttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948777264.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.54fe4c4dn4hG5YAuxmer 120LEDs/m LED Strip, CRI95 DC12V/24V, 28.8W/m 2400K2340K-0.0049 DUV95.0 CRIBlue light relative amplitude 0.2297.8 R988.2 R1291 Rf108 Rghttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948777264.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.54fe4c4dn4hG5YAuxmer 120LEDs/m LED Strip, CRI95 DC12V/24V, 28.8W/m 2700K2505K-0.0018 DUV96.5 CRIBlue light relative amplitude 0.2494.6 R988.5 R1294 Rf102 Rghttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948777264.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.54fe4c4dn4hG5YAuxmer 120LEDs/m LED Strip, CRI95 DC12V/24V, 28.8W/m 3000K2955K-0.0023 DUV96.0 CRIBlue light relative amplitude 0.4188.7 R990.7 R1295 Rf101 Rghttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948777264.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.54fe4c4dn4hG5Y


----------



## wus (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey SKV89, very interesting, thanks for sharing all these test results! What test equipment did you use for all these measurements? I'm familiar with CCT, CRI/Ra and R9, but what are DUV, Rf, Rg and blue peak? A link to some "extended basics" :shrug: is very welcome 

I'm also currently looking for LED strips to light my living room. I personally prefer cooler type of light, more like natural daylight, but for the sake of being able to create a cozy atmosphere at night with others, I will go for tunable white so that I can adjust CCT also to warmer tones.

You wrote about the Gree Lamps and Components 2835 108 led/m DC24V 2500K "R9: *-3.3*". Can this negative value be correct???


----------



## mushusker (Dec 20, 2021)

wus said:


> what are DUV, Rf, Rg and blue peak? A link to some "extended basics" 🤷 is very welcome


I read this: Background and Guidance for Using the ANSI/IES TM-30 Method for Evaluating Light Source Color Rendition
Basically Rf uses 99 sample colors instead of the 8 used by CRI, and uses updated color science vs the 50+ year old CRI. It is intended to replace CRI Ra as a measure. I'm sure you know that CRI does a terrible job of measuring the red end of the spectrum.

The problem is that most manufacturers do not report the TM-30 Rf values, outside of the ones that take color seriously like Yuji. SKV89, thank you for taking the time to do these readings.


----------

